# whats the best way to make your bud purple?



## Bukshot911 (May 2, 2008)

i have seen that there are many strains that exhibit purple coloration, but i am wondering how to induce a coloration to plants that would otherwise be green. i know humbolt county has Purple maxxx but i have never tryed it and i was wondering if anyone that has used it had a sucessful effort or if maybe they know of another way to get purple nugs.


----------



## MARY-JANE (May 2, 2008)

i think it is only the purple stain that does that.


----------



## maineharvest (May 2, 2008)

Im planning on pollenating one of my female plants with some pollen I have from a strain called Mental Floss that is purple/red.   Hopefully I will get some seeds that have that pheno.  Im pretty sure thats how its done.


----------



## Pothead420 (May 2, 2008)

my outdoor plants usualy half turn purp from cold wether and i love it i find no matter what strain i grow outside some turn purp:hubba: im growing mostly indica hybrids that flower in 7-8 sometimes 9 weeks so im not sure if its a indica thing or what cause i have no experiance with sativas but thats all changing write now i got a few new mostly sativa strains going but those wont go outdoors due to the fact they will never finish i know one of the strains CM is supposed to go 16+ weeksgotta get out the p-tool


----------



## Mogie (May 2, 2008)

I agree with Pothead. A cold snap usually brings the purple color out in Indica's.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 2, 2008)

yeah try dropping temps below 70s  in the night cycle and see if anything happens. if the plant carries the triat- boom. if not- nothing.


----------



## NorCalHal (May 2, 2008)

Bukshot911 said:
			
		

> i have seen that there are many strains that exhibit purple coloration, but i am wondering how to induce a coloration to plants that would otherwise be green. i know humbolt county has Purple maxxx but i have never tryed it and i was wondering if anyone that has used it had a sucessful effort or if maybe they know of another way to get purple nugs.


 

Cold air does help, but you really need a strain that has that trait.

IMHO, you should not buy into the purp hype, it's not all that. Just because E-40 smokes it, don't make it the "one".


----------



## Ettesun (May 2, 2008)

I have some purple strains and there are plenty that are nice around here...  Purple Max is good to bring out the color in Purple Strains.  Don't know about other strains.  I don't think pure green strains turn purple unless they get almost frozen...  you could try that!  
I know the last two weeks in bloom if you bring down the temps to 60 or less .. maybe less, they could turn purple or more purple...   
And I know that late harvests in November sometimes are more purple...  but I try to always get strains with the trait...   My temps are way down... 64 when the lights are on now...  hoping for purple anyway. 
  And what's good to know that even clones off the same mother growing side by side will be different colors.  One green/ one purple.  Go figure. 
Pretty strange, huh???  I need to try that again...  Just to be sure, 100% of that fact...  There is a slight possibility that I got my two Big Mothers' clones mixed up>>>  
Hope this really confuses everyone!!!  LOL  Because Now I'm Confused totally. eace:


----------



## Bukshot911 (May 2, 2008)

isnt the coloration from the cold only on the hairs??? i mean i had a few out door plants a while back and late in the season there were a few cold nights and the hairs turned a pink color. is that what you guys are talking about???


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 2, 2008)

it's all dependent on external factors, as well as genetic traits, that make a plant more of a purplish hue. colder temps bring out that trait. when the pistils (hairs coming out of the calyx) change colors, it's usually cuz of the fact that they are dying.... clear to white to orange.


----------



## wedginfool (May 2, 2008)

I think it has to do with the strain and the temps i grew some plants that were from purple bud but were grown indoors and they weren't all that purple but when i grew the seeds outdoors the plants turned so purple you couldn't tell they were purple unless you held a leaf up to the light so it would shine through. And the quality was unbeleivable . but anyway this plant never fully matured until late nov3ember and it's risky having a crop mature that late with all the hunters out in full force, 

anyway it was al long time ago and i can't remember for sure if it had frosted or not yet when i harvested but it was definitely cold every day and for quite some time that broyught out the ppurple

so i think it has to do with both

just my input
thanks


----------



## Crazy Horse (May 3, 2008)

Purple Buds  , don't see the point.


----------



## Bukshot911 (May 3, 2008)

the point in simple, to have something alittle different than the ordinary. to sort of mix it up a bit.


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

They do look tasty. Cold temps usually brings the purple out. Genetics plays a role also though. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## massproducer (May 3, 2008)

Not all strains can turn purple, purple strains turn purple via the acumulation of anthocyanin in the leaves and buds.

Here is an insert of an article posted in high times:  

The Color Purple

Purple Cannabis is all the rage in the Nocal clubs and it is highly sought after by both consumers and producers, lets explore this phenomenon and learn some things about Cannabis and Color. Do we see any great demand for purple today? Not in normal things because they&#8217;re readily available but when it comes to Purple Pot it&#8217;s another story.
Cannabis floral clusters are basically green, but changes may take place later in the season, which alter the color to include various shades. The intense green of chlorophyll usually hides the color of accessory pigments, Chlorophyll starts to loose it&#8217;s vibrant green color late in the season and anthocyanin pigments also contained in the tissues are uncovered and the amazing colors are produced at this time. Purple, resulting from anthocyanin accumulation, is extremely common in Cannabis, this color modification is usually triggered by seasonal change, and also can be influenced indoor by a temperature drop of between 20-30 degrees. 

This does not mean, however, that Purple is controlled by environment alone and it can be passed on genetically. For purple color to develop upon maturation, a strain must have the genetically controlled metabolic potential to make anthocyanin pigments and be responsiveness to environmental change such as cold nighttime temps. This means a strain can have the genetic potential to change color but if conditions never exist you may never know it. I have grown Jacks Cleaner for a long time and when I moved west and it found some dramatically cooler temps I got a nice maroon/ purple coloring at maturity.


There are other pigments that effect the color of mature cannabis for example Carotenoid is largely responsible for the yellow, orange, red, and brown colors in buds. I find this effect is much easier to accomplish in Organics and soil but in order to really call a strain Purple it needs to have more than colored outer leaves and the inner buds need to actually be Purple.


----------



## massproducer (May 3, 2008)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> Purple Buds  , don't see the point.


 
For me it is simple...The taste

I am growing mendo purps right now and it smells fantastic, I have also grown purple urkel, which had some of the tastiest buds I have ever smoked.  It tasted of fresh grapes, it was truly out of this world.  It taste so good because  of the naturally lower amounts of chlorophyll in the buds and leaves.

Other then that it is a novelty for most people.


----------



## Crazy Horse (May 3, 2008)

Bukshot911 said:
			
		

> the point in simple, to have something alittle different than the ordinary. to sort of mix it up a bit.


----------



## Crazy Horse (May 3, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> For me it is simple...The taste
> 
> I am growing mendo purps right now and it smells fantastic, I have also grown purple urkel, which had some of the tastiest buds I have ever smoked.  It tasted of fresh grapes, it was truly out of this world.  It taste so good because  of the naturally lower amounts of chlorophyll in the buds and leaves.
> 
> Other then that it is a novelty for most people.



Sorry... color doesn't give flavour. I've got some "green" bud right now that will blow your tastebuds out of the water. And I have some purple bud right now aswell, from cold temps, that taste like ***!


----------



## massproducer (May 3, 2008)

you do know what chlorophyll is right, it is not about the colour persay it is more about the process of anthocyanin breaking down the green chlorophyll

I do not dispute that you have some very tasty green strains as do I, I also have some BC mango going right now, but there is a reason Mendo purps was choosen as the Cannabis cups top strain of 2007


----------



## Crazy Horse (May 3, 2008)

Your point?


----------



## massproducer (May 3, 2008)

my point is science... when you flush, what are you doing, you are stoping the process of the plant creating chlorophyll, that is why your plants yellow when you flush.  You do this to make your buds smell and taste better, not like green chlorophyll.

When you grow a purple strain the plant breaks down the chlorophyll by accumulating anthocyanin, when they start to turn purple.  Purple Urkel never really goes through that green tasting and smelling stage of the cure because by the time you harvest nearly all of the chlorophyll has already been broken down.


----------



## HydroManiac (May 3, 2008)

purple is made to be smoked right off the plant


----------



## massproducer (May 3, 2008)

I still do cure my purple buds bud I do know what you mean


----------



## Crazy Horse (May 3, 2008)

I never flush. I use mostly organic, and most of my buds (except my purple NorthernSkunk) taste awesome, chlorophyll and all. A proper drying period and a good cure, and your tastebuds are in heaven. Purple buds taste better, c'mon! I also grew out Purple Power that tasted like, well..... weed. Sorry to burst your bubble, keep it GREEN!


----------



## Crazy Horse (May 3, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> purple is made to be smoked right off the plant


 Hard to smoke wet weed lol :holysheep:


----------



## massproducer (May 3, 2008)

crazy i respect your opinions but honestly you have to do more research, you are coming here with opinions when I am presenting you with scientific facts, please read the whole acticle i posted


----------



## massproducer (May 3, 2008)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> I never flush. I use mostly organic, and most of my buds (except my purple NorthernSkunk) taste awesome, chlorophyll and all. A proper drying period and a good cure, and your tastebuds are in heaven. Purple buds taste better, c'mon! I also grew out Purple Power that tasted like, well..... weed. Sorry to burst your bubble, keep it GREEN!


 
Bro you are not bursting anything of mine, I do not even know why i am debating with you when you saying that you grow Organic so you do not have to flush. LMAO


----------



## HydroManiac (May 3, 2008)

most buds you take off a plant wet maybe better for u  your gettin pure thc no tar no nothing


----------



## Crazy Horse (May 3, 2008)

State all the "facts" that u want. How many purple strains have u grown? This is my own "personal" findings. My last harvest was the third grow of a purple strain (2 purpled because of cold temps) and there is no wonderful mysterious flavour to any of them. My Jillybean is by far the tastiest bud I have ever grown. I haven't grown a lot, but so far nothing is even close. But on the other hand it lacks potency, so that sucks. Again sorry!?


----------



## Crazy Horse (May 3, 2008)

Read deeper my friend. I said mostly organic, and lots of it, and also a fair share of them nasty chemicals.


----------



## Crazy Horse (May 3, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> most buds you take off a plant wet maybe better for u  your gettin pure thc no tar no nothing


 Remind me never to smoke any of your weed


----------



## massproducer (May 3, 2008)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> Read deeper my friend. I said mostly organic, and lots of it, and also a fair share of them nasty chemicals.


 
OK so I gave you the benefit of the dought by just saying that you used organics, and don't have to flush, but now you are saying that you use chemicals as well and you do not have to flush but yet have wonderful taste, that beats purple urkel and mendo purps... nothing more to be said


----------



## Crazy Horse (May 3, 2008)

Can't say I've smoked them before, but I've heard they are killer. There are long time growers on here that say flushing is pointless. I've had some really green plants come harvest time, and they were fine. Could they have been better? Probably. I plain old just hate flushing! it's a pain in my ***. Anyways nice chatting, will have to do again!


----------



## massproducer (May 3, 2008)

Either way it all comes down to personal preference in my opinion, one mans bunk is another man's bomb. 

The one major knock on most elite purple strains is that they are not always as potent as their green pheno counterparts.  Because most purple strains have green and purple phenos, like my mendo has 3 different pheno's, 1 starts to purple at around 25-30 days of flowering, the other 2-3 weeks before harvest and the last is the green pheno which will not turn purple ever, even in cold temps.  potency wise the green pheno is king but taste wise the purple pheno's are unmatched.

Peace Crazy horse, nice little conversation


----------



## HydroManiac (May 3, 2008)

Im sorry?? all you gotta do is take some bud off a plant and put it in a bong or pipe and smoke it?? I find that the most natural way of smoking herbs


----------



## HydroManiac (May 3, 2008)

thats only for good sim fruity stuff where you dont need a cure at all but what do I know


----------



## Ettesun (May 3, 2008)

Purple buds are gorgeous.  Green buds are also... but there is something about purple that is just better to me.  Personal preference I guess.
I have grown out door strains that were so outrageously purple, with huge black fan leaves at harvest time.  It was the most beautiful I have ever grown.  The best high was watching this plant mature from a tiny seed...  and the smoke was excellent.  A lot of people want beauty and taste and a buzz, and not to get ripped totally.  There is something very satisfying about growing something ten feet tall that you can just look at forever.  I hated to harvest what made it through the CAMP days when they came in with helicopters and chopped them all down.  They chopped most of my plants, but my favorite biggest was off a cliff down a steep trail and they didn't find it.  I wish I'd taken pictures, but that was way before digital cameras and it was very illegal here...  
I'm still keeping it purple.  :rofl:  
eace:


----------



## Pothead420 (May 3, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Cold air does help, but you really need a strain that has that trait.
> 
> IMHO, you should not buy into the purp hype, it's not all that. Just because E-40 smokes it, don't make it the "one".


so true it has a big hype around it just over color. dont get me wrong i love purp weed  but its not anything special its just purp. but people here or see purp and they automaticaly think killer weed not so its just purp weed. i have smoked lots of different purp weed and most of it isnt even that good compared to anything ive smoked. there was one purp strain that did it for me SPUTNIK from TGA seeds that my buddy grew and im not sure its considered a purp strain but 75% of the calyxes where a beautiful lavender color on half the phenos good stable genetics


----------



## NorCalHal (May 3, 2008)

MassProducer has a good point. True Purp strains do taste good. But there are plenty of strains that taste as good or better imho. 
It is TRULY the rap culture that made "purp" seem like the one. they have hyped it to seem like if you aint got purp, you have swag. It's **.
Now, every kid with a garage floro wants to grow only "purp". Silly.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 3, 2008)

Krylon.


----------



## Bukshot911 (May 4, 2008)

does any one know what strains specificaly are more purple than others and perhaps where i could aquire them?


----------



## Bukshot911 (May 4, 2008)

i ordered "purple 1" from dutch passion through dr. chronic but i havent grown it yet. has anybody had any experiance with this strain?


----------



## MARY-JANE (May 4, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> MassProducer has a good point. True Purp strains do taste good. But there are plenty of strains that taste as good or better imho.
> It is TRULY the rap culture that made "purp" seem like the one. they have hyped it to seem like if you aint got purp, you have swag. It's **.
> Now, every kid with a garage floro wants to grow only "purp". Silly.


 
:hitchair:  bad news u should not be judgemental......Its not the rap culture...be nice or stay off..that is all bad..get a life.....DUDE!!


----------



## liermam (May 4, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> MassProducer has a good point. True Purp strains do taste good. But there are plenty of strains that taste as good or better imho.
> It is TRULY the rap culture that made "purp" seem like the one. they have hyped it to seem like if you aint got purp, you have swag. It's **.
> Now, every kid with a garage floro wants to grow only "purp". Silly.



I have a deep mystical infatuation with the color purple. Attributing this addiction to rap culture is almost an insult to my personality. I would gladly sacrifice potency of green buds for simply the novelty of seeing purple in a plastic bag/mason jar. 

I've smoked a few good homegrown strains in my life. Nothing has tasted better than some homegrown purple power I had.

The science is there, purple strains taste much less like chlorophyll. As to whether or not this makes them "better" is for you to decide, but I can't imagine anyone who really prefers the taste of chlorophyll over the taste of THC and other cannibinoids. I've heard on numerous sites and forums that purple widow, when grown in the cold, the purple phenos overpower the white phenos. As a result, you get nearly the same super-potent legendary high, with a much cleaner, smoother taste. When the chlorophyll is sapped, almost pure trichomes are left on the widow plant.

The reason the strains taste better than aren't purple is because they produce other strain-specific chemicals (which I can't name) that create certain aromas and tastes. If these strains (say for instance, grapefruit) were crossed to have purple phenos, and that purple pheno was brought out through the cold, the anthocyanin would counter the taste of chlorophyll and bring out even more that "grapefruit" flavor.

Again, the science is there and you cannot deny it. A properly grown "green" ("natural" is probably a better word to use here) strain right next to a properly grown purple pheno of the same strain, and the purple will always taste better. In most cases, potency is compromised. 



			
				MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> :hitchair: bad news u should not be judgemental......Its not the rap culture...be nice or stay off..that is all bad..get a life.....DUDE!!



The craze was started by a relatively unknown man named Jimi Hendrix who wrote an un-aired song called "Purple Haze" [/sarcasm]. Even though that was in reference to a strain of LSD, it did indeed spark a lot of interest amongst the counterculture in purple weed.

It happens all the time with pop culture. But just because something becomes popular amongst the less-informed in our society does not necessarily make it bad. Nearly everyone i've talked to refers to and sort of blueish or berry tasting strain as "Blueberry Yum-Yum", in reference to Ludacris's song. Its annoying as hell. Does that stop Blueberry from being on of the prettiest and best tasting strains ever introduced? No ******* way.


----------



## tcbud (May 4, 2008)

me i am growing Purps from bc seed co. and Sugar Granddaddy Purple, and Amethyst, hey they are all purple in color, and i dont listen to anyone but me.  and the guy i bought my clones from. lol....i like purple bud, but the amethyst does not come in purple.  the cool nights make bud purple also.


----------



## seank (May 4, 2008)

Is this what you desire?

EDIT
Site rules


> 7. Please try to post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as eight pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them.



This is purple haze. Although, purple buds can also come from cooler temps like already mentioned, as well as genetics, or from Mr. Cervantes bible a phosphorus deficiency. I will also agree with others that just b/c they are purple they are NOT better, the AK 47 also seen is this picture blew the purple haze out of the water in both taste and high.


----------



## Pothead420 (May 4, 2008)

seank said:
			
		

> Is this what you desire?
> 
> 
> 
> This is purple haze. Although, purple buds can also come from cooler temps like already mentioned, as well as genetics, or from Mr. Cervantes bible a phosphorus deficiency. I will also agree with others that just b/c they are purple they are NOT better, the AK 47 also seen is this picture blew the purple haze out of the water in both taste and high.


mmmmmmmmmmm that looks tasty but yet again the puple bud doesnt live up to its myth the green bud blows it out the water as usual. smoked lots of different purp strains and none have been good enough to remember


----------



## massproducer (May 4, 2008)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> mmmmmmmmmmm that looks tasty but yet again the puple bud doesnt live up to its myth the green bud blows it out the water as usual. smoked lots of different purp strains and none have been good enough to remember


 
You can not compare two strains like that because there are waaayy too many variables, like 1 the purple strain that you grew was not the best tasting strain in general.  If you want to campare you have to say have a green AK-47 pheno and a purplue ak-47 pheno, that have the same type of genetic backrounds.

I never ever said that green weed in tastes bad and that all purple weed taste good.  Weed is weed, like I said I am growing some BC mango right now that I can bet is going to taste fantastic... Whats the purple myth?

I said that I grow purple weed because of the taste of the purple weed I am growing, which I will stick by.  Mendo purps won 3rd prize in the sativa cup 2007, and was High times 2007 plant of the year, basically all based on the taste.

Then I presented evidence of why this is possible, posting the article written by subcool, the breeder of Jillybean.

All i say is that if you have several AK-47 pheno's some green and some purple, the purple ones will have a greater bouque but will more then likely have a slightly lower potency.  I am a cannabis connoisseur, and amature breeder, so many factors go into choosing a strain to work with.

Saying i've smoked purple buds before and the tasted like garbage, is really not a fair statement because the strain that you smoked or grew could have been selectively bred for totally other reasons other then taste, like yeild, flowering times or just to obtain the purple genetic trait.

if you are going to make a statement like that atleast smoke some purple that is Suposed to taste good, e.g mendo, granddaddy purple urkel.


----------



## Crazy Horse (May 4, 2008)

My Jillybean and my odd looking purple, almost black Northernskunk. I guess it looks pretty. I assume it purpled due to cold nights.


----------



## massproducer (May 4, 2008)

Once again weed is weed, and it is not hard to see that this "purple Haze" is of a lesser quality then those Ak buds.   




			
				seank said:
			
		

> Is this what you desire?
> 
> 
> 
> This is purple haze. Although, purple buds can also come from cooler temps like already mentioned, as well as genetics, or from Mr. Cervantes bible a phosphorus deficiency. I will also agree with others that just b/c they are purple they are NOT better, the AK 47 also seen is this picture blew the purple haze out of the water in both taste and high.


----------

